# Best and Brightest Pocket Light



## volntitan (Dec 16, 2008)

So I want to get my father the mackdaddy super high power pocketflashlight. The Cool factor is a must. I've looked at Surefire. Yes they are expensive, but he is a "guy that has everything" so coming on something that he hasn't thought of, I latch on to it. Finding him a Christmas gift is maddening. He is retired and has done well for himself. So like I said, I want to knock his socks off when he turns that baby on to high power. I would like to get it at Amazon for the free 2-day shipping.

So PLEASE...advise me on if you wanted to get a WOW!!!! pocketflashlight...what would you get?


----------



## Tiff (Dec 16, 2008)

volntitan said:


> So I want to get my father the mackdaddy super high power pocketflashlight. The Cool factor is a must. I've looked at Surefire. Yes they are expensive, but he is a "guy that has everything" so coming on something that he hasn't thought of, I latch on to it. Finding him a Christmas gift is maddening. He is retired and has done well for himself. So like I said, I want to knock his socks off when he turns that baby on to high power. I would like to get it at Amazon for the free 2-day shipping.
> 
> So PLEASE...advise me on if you wanted to get a WOW!!!! pocketflashlight...what would you get?


 
Buy him a Nitecore D10. You can't get it on Amazon but that's ok, 4sevens is really good. Kinda like Amazon.com for flashlights!
I just got my D10 and it is very cool and practical. my wife EDC's the Fenix L1DQ5 as she has to walk home in the dark. She WANTS a Nitecore D10 for herself!
She has too much fun ramping the D10 up and down. :twothumbs
Plus this has the advantage of being practical for everyday. Others will no doubt chime in with their favorite lights.
Also consider that this uses AA batteries so yoiu can also get him Sanyo Eneloop batteries to go with it and those they sell on Amazon.
High cool factor and even higher practical factor. Win-Win! :twothumbs


----------



## volntitan (Dec 16, 2008)

I saw that one. Looks nice. Wish it came in a better presentation. Yes I know...means nothing, but it is all part of the wow. I saw a Surefire e1B backup on amazon, but don't know much about them. I want something that can bring down an attacker at night! I know, won't really, but that bright! He has maculer degeneration (sp), so losing eyesight. Brightness would be key!

What about the Fenix PD30? Any thoughts on that?


----------



## matt0 (Dec 16, 2008)

SureFire M6


----------



## nars42 (Dec 16, 2008)

If you want something that is truely impressive and a work of art you should look into our custom modders forum. I don't know too much about those lights myself but you should be able to contact some of the builders and see if they have any super lights in stock.

also, check this out:
https://www.4sevens.com/index.php?cPath=34


----------



## volntitan (Dec 16, 2008)

The M6 is too big. I need it to be able to fit in his pocket. But keep the choices coming!!


----------



## madi05 (Dec 16, 2008)

i dont own one but i read the reviews to be great , that titanium olight light for like 124.99 christmas special from battery junction.com 

i like them a bit bigger so i like the jetbeam military but i think they have a pocket style light that also has great reviews , bugoutgear.com 

these are in the usa and will ship overnight to u for fast delivery 

hope this helps

madi05


----------



## JohnnyDeep (Dec 16, 2008)

I would buy a LunaSol 20 from Don.
Unbeatable gift!


----------



## glockboy (Dec 16, 2008)

Get the NiteCore Extreme at 4sevens.com.
Brighter than the D10.
With Shipping Upgrades, you can get it fast.


----------



## yellow (Dec 16, 2008)

he has something that uses CR123 batts? --> something like You think is good

he has NO such light --> something different
... running on *one 18650 *like Jetbeam Jet IIIs, and similar + charger
... running on 2 AAs like Fenix and such

for ppl that are not into lights: good, long running AAA light like Fenix E01

he has and uses a D-celled Mag --> Malkoff insert


----------



## Youfoundnemo (Dec 16, 2008)

price range? with no price range you'll get some crazy awnsers like "buy him a polarion" or "surefire Titan is what you want"


----------



## Sgt. LED (Dec 16, 2008)

$95

Smallest & brightest. https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/211760


----------



## lumafist (Dec 16, 2008)

buy him a polarion..........


----------



## datiLED (Dec 16, 2008)

volntitan said:


> So PLEASE...advise me on if you wanted to get a WOW!!!! pocketflashlight...what would you get?


 
Spy007. Enough said.


----------



## volntitan (Dec 16, 2008)

I would say that around $100 would be good. I know Amazon isn't the place to buy, but I have free 2 day shipping and 25% off from there. They carry the Surefire e1b backup and the Fenix PD30....thoughts?


----------



## Juggernaut (Dec 16, 2008)

Sgt. LED said:


> $95
> 
> Smallest & brightest. https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/211760


 
+1 
 
The only way your going to get this kind of size to power ratio is if you buy the 100 Lumen Wee http://web.mac.com/Lummii/Lummi2/Wee_NS.html which is going to be duller “though extremely small” or the ElectroLumens EDC-P7 which should be a good deal brighter:twothumbs but is larger “just about max for pocket” not that it matters since you can’t get one of those in time for Christmas “unless you find one for sale CPF market place by an some one privately.


----------



## datiLED (Dec 16, 2008)

A $100 limit changes everything. 

How about the NiteCore Extreme? It is $88, plus you can use CPF8 for an additional 8% off. It has some serious cool factor, and is not overly large.

For a little over $100, you could get him the Raw Al. It is super bright, and super small. I like mine a lot, and it never fails to impress people.


----------



## Kiessling (Dec 16, 2008)

A key question is wether your father will be able and/or willing to occupy himself with UIs that require more than on/off of a light.

If he doesn't bother, then I think the brightest bang for the buck is one of the better Asian-made lights like Fenix et al.
They are reasonable quality and really bright.

Another thought is the Wolf Eyes Sniper with the P7 LED ... also excessively bright, but with a relatively big head.

The E1b is a fantastic little light, it has one of the most useful beams ever and is bright and throws well and has a KISS UI, but is is less bright than a 2-cell Fenix or the like.

I personally would go for the E1b as it is of the highest quality, but if all you want is wow-factor in lumens, get something else.

bernie


----------



## abarraga86 (Dec 16, 2008)

I truly love the E1B backup, its ergonomics, it feels great in the hands, it feels well made as well, and the output is really great and extremely usable. I have other flashlights, but this is one I always carry, and I truly mean ALWAYS. Everyone that has seen it (especially when they know nothing about flashlights) tell me it looks very professional and expensive, plus its round edges are very friendly with the pockets. You can buy it through amazon, it comes with batteries, and is just a little bit more expensive than the price you where looking for (unless you have a discount), so yeahh.... I would say you totally should get the backup and you wont regret it, no complications, always there and always works... hope this helps, if you have any more questions please feel free to ask...


----------



## abarraga86 (Dec 16, 2008)

Oh, and I forgot to mention, all the E1B's I have seen have a very decent colored tone which is very important for me, I cant stand the blue colors...


----------



## volntitan (Dec 16, 2008)

This may sound stupid, but which brand has the best package presentation. Meaning, which comes in a cool box or something. It's all about perception. I see the Fenix comes in basically a normal bubble pac type. But something that came in something fancier would be great. What does Surefire come in?

I know...silly...


----------



## abarraga86 (Dec 16, 2008)

The E1B comes in a very basic presentation:
http://f.hatena.ne.jp/images/fotolife/l/leonnet/20080314/20080314175215.jpg
you can see it there at the left. Nothing fancy, it comes with an instruction manual, and a slip with a s/n to register it online.


----------



## Juggernaut (Dec 16, 2008)

I normally go for go for industrial “underestimating looking packaging” lots of fancy / advertisement on a box makes me think the manufacture is trying to sell the box and not the product:shakehead “there making up for it’s lack of performance or something”. Oh good compromise is wolf-eyes lights “I don’t know if they all do:thinking:” but they have sick presentation boxes, with just there name on top and logo. Their like all black with a sort of felt inside “defiantly makes for a good presentation:twothumbs” it’s real slick. Doesn’t NiteCore have crazy presentation boxes with a buckle or something:thinking:?


----------



## Youfoundnemo (Dec 16, 2008)

surefires come in a small box usually but sometimes you can find them in a presentation box or in blister packs


----------



## abarraga86 (Dec 16, 2008)

The E1B in a box? I haven't yet seen one in person presented like that...


----------



## Alan_P (Dec 16, 2008)

The Drake or Draco would make a fantastic gift. They are very tiny but still put out a LOT of light. They also look like works of art.


----------



## Toaster (Dec 16, 2008)

My vote is for the Olight Titanium Infinitum. Polished titanium body, 200 lumens output, infinitely variable brightness, and runs on 1xCR123. Comes in a nice gift box too. See this thread for more details. Only 100 pieces allotted for North America so will probably sell out before you make a decision. 

Second pick is Surefire E1B. Might not be the brightest but the form factor is very nice and comes with Surefire reliability and reputation which is always nice for a gift.


----------



## Nubo (Dec 16, 2008)

I really love my Nitecore DI. For someone with eye problems I'd think that a multi-level light would be useful.

For navigating a dark house, for example; heck my eyes are ok but after stepping on our dog a couple of times (black dog on a black throwrug), that's when I learned the usefulness of always having a light at hand. But I don't want a re-enactment of "close encounters of the third kind", just enough light to comfortably navigate without waking up the house or searing my eyes. Or maybe I need to read something in low-light situation like a restaurant but I'd rather not pull out "super torch"!  But, when I need to track the dog outdoors or work on the car, I have enough light for that job too.

And, if he decides that an "EDC" light is a great thing, the ability to use the proper amount of light for the task at hand adds a lot of utility. 200 lumens for 1 hour is great, but so is a light that can provide several nights of continual illumination in unfamiliar surroundings, on a single battery -- great for travel! And, it's a AA battery, which I think is important for someone who isn't a flashlight hobbyist. with CR123 batteries you either have to special order, or pay through the nose at retail for "camera batteries". The Nitecore does great with readily-available Lithium AA cells, or rechargeable AA. Not as great with alkalines when used on high power, but will do in a pinch. 

Surefire is definitely going to give you maximum "packaging bling", but I found the Nitecore packaging quite adequate, with maybe just a little bit of funk to give you the feeling that you're on the cutting edge.  Surefire is top-notch, but maybe just a little too common for the "man who has everything" ?


----------



## abarraga86 (Dec 16, 2008)

Once again, if you want something:
1) Around 100 bucks
2) Sold through amazon
3) Small and usefull
The E1B should be it, it will not come in a box (I dunno why people are saying it will), however the warranty is unbeatable and their reputation is fenomenal, it feels very good in the hand, and has a very straightforward KISS interface.


----------



## lumafist (Dec 16, 2008)

volntitan said:


> This may sound stupid, but which brand has the best package presentation. Meaning, which comes in a cool box or something. It's all about perception. I see the Fenix comes in basically a normal bubble pac type. But something that came in something fancier would be great. What does Surefire come in?
> 
> I know...silly...


 
No it actually is not....!

It`s a gift right....

The Nitecore defender comes in nice box with extras and the UI is easy not to mention that it`s brighter then most....
And..

The battery is interchangable between a RCR14500 and a common AA battery.....




You want nicer?

CPF Groovy!
Made by Photonfanatic here on CPF...
Search in the subforums.....


----------



## abarraga86 (Dec 16, 2008)

The other option would be a NiteCore or a Fenix (which I guess in some way or another are a bit of a step down in stability reputation yet still great lights). The downside or upside would be they have a more complex user interface which may be a good or bad thing for an older person.


----------



## Gunner12 (Dec 16, 2008)

I think something AA powered might be better unless he already has CR123 powered things.

Within that, the Fenix TK20 might be good. Not really meant for EDC(unless you holster it) but, from what I hear, it feels solid, is bright, easy to use, and the warm white color might shock him. He probably doesn't expect that from a LED light.

I'm not sure about packaging though.

Out of the E1B and PD30, that depends on what he will use the light for.

:welcome:


----------



## volntitan (Dec 16, 2008)

Problem is getting it here by christmas without paying a buttload for shipping.

So even thou the Surefire isn't rated as bright as the Fenix PD30, it is better? I know it is more expensive also...


----------



## volntitan (Dec 16, 2008)

OK...what does "EDC" mean? I basically want it for cool factor. So brighter the better.

And by christmas


----------



## lumafist (Dec 16, 2008)

Every-Day-Carry


----------



## volntitan (Dec 16, 2008)

Duh...Thanks....


----------



## volntitan (Dec 16, 2008)

Someone mentioned this Spy007 that you get thru this forum. Does anyone know about it? I emailed the guy and he said it can get here for xmas, but no idea how good the light is or how much.


----------



## Kiessling (Dec 16, 2008)

It is a little bit over your planned investment, but it is also one of the most gorgeous lights on earth. And it is bright. And most certainly no one your dad knows has one like him.


----------



## Youfoundnemo (Dec 16, 2008)

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/215221


----------



## volntitan (Dec 16, 2008)

Never mind...that thing is almost $1000


----------



## volntitan (Dec 16, 2008)

I think I just need someone to tell me what do get


----------



## Kiessling (Dec 16, 2008)

But it sure would impress ...


----------



## Youfoundnemo (Dec 16, 2008)

Yea be afraid of the 007, be very afraid


----------



## baterija (Dec 16, 2008)

If he likes "gadget" factor the LF3XT is pretty amazing. It's small, pretty bright, and amazingly flexible. It comes in a nice wood box. Elite LED should be able to ship quickly too. The Nitecore's are also pretty nice in presentation without the complexity.

Any of the newer high performance lights should wow him if he hasn't been around high performance lights. From there you are looking at the rest of the package for places you can wow him.


----------



## kts (Dec 16, 2008)

Fenix PD20, one of the brightest and smallest pocketlights :thumbsup:


----------



## abarraga86 (Dec 16, 2008)

What about a Raw?
http://web.mac.com/Lummii/Lummi2/Raw_NS.html
Pretty nice gadget...


----------



## Tiff (Dec 16, 2008)

volntitan said:


> I saw that one. Looks nice. Wish it came in a better presentation. Yes I know...means nothing, but it is all part of the wow. I saw a Surefire e1B backup on amazon, but don't know much about them. I want something that can bring down an attacker at night! I know, won't really, but that bright! He has maculer degeneration (sp), so losing eyesight. Brightness would be key!
> 
> What about the Fenix PD30? Any thoughts on that?


 
I can't comment on that light but I think it might use a CR123 battery, something to think about if you plan on using it a lot.
Many of these lights are great, a fancy box or a fancy product. For me I want great performance and you will get a ton of great advice in this forum. Just try and stare at a D10, won't happen your eyes will water and see spots. :thumbsup:


----------



## oronocova (Dec 16, 2008)

How about the EagleTac lights in AA format. "220lm" out of something about the size of a miniMag would make him saw "wow"


----------



## Tiff (Dec 16, 2008)

volntitan said:


> Problem is getting it here by christmas without paying a buttload for shipping.
> 
> So even thou the Surefire isn't rated as bright as the Fenix PD30, it is better? I know it is more expensive also...


 
I'm sure you can get good shipping rates from 4sevens or Fenix Light they got mine to me in like 4 days or so with regular shipping.
I think you might want to look at a great product versus great packaging. Like someone said, it's like they are trying to sell the box. My Nitecore didn't come in a super impressive box but wow does it work great.
Another light that has a really cool wow factor to it is the Nitecore D20 with that clip and cooling fins, looks really sharp! I'd still buy a Fenix LD2Q5 over it as that has better performance but the Nitecore D20 looks awesome!
Tiff


----------



## DucS2R (Dec 16, 2008)

I like my Fenix PD20 a lot and I have a lot of lights including some premium ones like the Aeon (which I also like a lot). The Fenix is cheap and solid, I like the E1b too but you should also look at the Surefire E2DL, very bright with an awesome coolness factor IMHO.

T.


----------



## 1996alnl (Dec 16, 2008)

I'm surprised no one recommended the Fenix PD30.
This torch is very small for a 2 cell light and its extremley bright.
Mine has a very white tint and a flawless beam.
Works great with RCR's too.
This light is probably my brightest torch for its size,i don't think its even 5" long.


----------



## phoneguy (Dec 16, 2008)

I would say that the best bang for the buck would be the Fenix LD2 Q5 and it takes AA batteries that are common and it is small enough to carry in the front pocket. 4sevens ships very quickly and I believe that they also have a package deal that includes a AAA light as well for well under $100.00

Bryan


----------



## volntitan (Dec 16, 2008)

Now looking at getting him an Nitecore Extreme or the Defender. Anyone used it before?


----------



## Chewy (Dec 16, 2008)

phoneguy said:


> I would say that the best bang for the buck would be the Fenix LD2 Q5 and it takes AA batteries that are common and it is small enough to carry in the front pocket. 4sevens ships very quickly and I believe that they also have a package deal that includes a AAA light as well for well under $100.00
> 
> Bryan



I got the P2D:naughty:/L1D:naughty: kit from Lighthound for $70 and added the L2D:naughty: body for another $12. In regard to preserving night vision, I also added the red filter for $4. Free shipping!! Oh, and it comes with a diffuser and holster. Great buy, even if it is the discontinued models! (I just hope they're actually in stock, which they say they should be.)


----------



## volntitan (Dec 16, 2008)

Amazon has the nitecore extreme for $88. I think I'm going for that....


----------



## Yoda4561 (Dec 17, 2008)

Surefires once upon a time came in lovely boxes, I haven't seen one in a long time though that wasn't in a blister pack.


----------



## volntitan (Dec 17, 2008)

I went with the Nitecore extreme. Rated 200 Lm for what that is worth. Looks good, solid reviews from this board and comes in a decent presentation. $88 and will have it by friday.


----------



## 1996alnl (Dec 17, 2008)

Good choice.


----------



## Youfoundnemo (Dec 17, 2008)

I dont have any experiance with the extreme but the D10 was presented nicely and is made rather well, he will be impressed


----------



## volntitan (Dec 17, 2008)

Seems that the extreme is basically a more rugged looking and powerful D10. Also comes in a "case", so looks pretty good.


----------



## Tiff (Dec 17, 2008)

volntitan said:


> Seems that the extreme is basically a more rugged looking and powerful D10. Also comes in a "case", so looks pretty good.


 
Congrats on your choice. :twothumbs It's pretty hard to go wrong with any of the choices listed. I think the Nitecore Extreme uses the less common CR123 battery tho. So just make sure you buy a couple of CR123 batteries so he can play with it after he opens it. I bought the D10 because it's much easier to get AA batteries like Eneloops, but I just might get a CR123 light for my birthday.


----------



## maxa beam (Dec 17, 2008)

volntitan said:


> I saw that one. Looks nice. Wish it came in a better presentation. Yes I know...means nothing, but it is all part of the wow. I saw a Surefire e1B backup on amazon, but don't know much about them. I want something that can bring down an attacker at night! I know, won't really, but that bright! He has maculer degeneration (sp), so losing eyesight. Brightness would be key!
> 
> What about the Fenix PD30? Any thoughts on that?



If you want a truly bright light, a surefire M6 with optional lamp can do 500-600 lumens. A fenix would usually be about 3/4 of its rated power. Surefire is one of the only companies (I think Pelican does too) that uses an integrating sphere to measure their lights' outputs.

Fenix makes nice lights but usually overrates them.

If you want my personal opinion, get him a Surefire L4 if he wants flood (One of my all-time favorite lights) and a 6p led + Malkoff M60W if he wants throw. They'd both cost about the same and both would be magnificent lights.

Surefire makes the finest lights I've seen outside some customs, and I'd definitely recommend them to any factory buyer. Gene Malkoff makes the finest Surefire dropins around, using gorgeously heatsynced LEDs hand-picked for good color temperature and output. 

http://www.malkoffdevices.com/shop2/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1_8&products_id=33

+ 

http://www.surefire.com/6P-Led

All you gotta do is, as it says, drop it in. It comes with instructions, I believe, if you can't do it, and if those don't help we'll be glad to!


----------



## FAAbUlights (Dec 17, 2008)

volntitan said:


> Seems that the extreme is basically a more rugged looking and powerful D10. Also comes in a "case", so looks pretty good.



actually the nitecore extreme is a more rugged looking ex10 that has the same UI as the NDI. the D10 uses a single AA battery where as the extreme uses a single CR123a battery. The D10 is piston operated while the Extreme is a foward clicky.


----------

